# How to move photo when zoomed in during Adjustment Brush use?



## woodcycl (Mar 8, 2013)

Very simple question, but I have not found a key combination or option in the GUI for me to grab and move the photo while using the adjustment brush.  This is crucial when using the adjustment brush so I can apply the same adjustment to an entire area evenly without worry of overlapping and doubling of settings.  I have two LR reference books and neither mention this.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 8, 2013)

Try the space-bar


----------



## woodcycl (Mar 8, 2013)

Many thanks Brad -- that worked!


----------

